# Tournament discipline for men



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a slingshot tournament challenge I would like to see:

45 Joule shooting

Every shot has to go through a chrony

10 m distance

Ammo: Your choice, but weight will be noted

Target: 2 feet wide, 3 feet high

Bullseye: 8 inches

Only hits 45 Joules or above will count

10 shots each, shots with less than 45 Joules are misses

No mechanical releases, no braces, any shooting style is OK

Maybe we can set something like that up in Alverton next year!

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds cool? But what about the women?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Not many will have a chrony, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Just one chrony will do, at 10 shots per person. Fixed mounted and protected.

Women? Well, if enough female athletes sign up, a lower limit (25 Joules?) would be in order.

Jörg


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Sounds cool? But what about the women?


both for men and women,


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course you can use your feet two. -- Tex


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The Mongo shoot..."Mongo only pawn in game of life."


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
I'll have the chrony ready.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Russian women would love the tournament!







Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> The Mongo shoot..."Mongo only pawn in game of life."


I disagree. This is the master discipline. Hitting with a strong slingshot is much harder, plus the slingshot must be well designed.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

JoergS said:


> The Mongo shoot..."Mongo only pawn in game of life."


I disagree. This is the master discipline. Hitting with a strong slingshot is much harder, plus the slingshot must be well designed.
[/quote]
Ok,sounds fun.
What is 45 joules?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

JoergS said:


> The Mongo shoot..."Mongo only pawn in game of life."


I disagree. This is the master discipline. Hitting with a strong slingshot is much harder, plus the slingshot must be well designed.
[/quote]
Disagree with WHAT? It was a JOKE! You guys take yourselves WAY too seriously!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom, 45 joules is the hitting power (impact energy) of a projectile. In this instance a pretty darn powerfully banded slingshot with a heavy ball or extremely fast bands with a slightly lighter ball. Without doing any calculations and a quick guess,I'd say a 3/4" steel ball doing around 300fps would be close but probably not fast enough for that type of impact energy- end result-Joerg would win the contest!!!!!








Flatband


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Tom, 45 joules is the hitting power (impact energy) of a projectile. In this instance a pretty darn powerfully banded slingshot with a heavy ball or extremely fast bands with a slightly lighter ball. Without doing any calculations and a quick guess,I'd say a 3/4" steel ball doing around 300fps would be close but probably not fast enough for that type of impact energy- end result-Joerg would win the contest!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yeah it's a competition very much orientated towards Joerg, I'm just upset that I'd probably have to shoot with the women!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll just throw a baseball.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

sounds cool. if i can go to alverton i deffinitly wanna try that out


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg

Can you give us an idea of how fast differant size projectiles have to travel to achieve 45 Joules.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I Quit !


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> I Quit !


great attitide







haha


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

A .60 cal lead ball (26 gramms) would have to fly at 194 fps (59 m/s) for 45 Joules.

Formula:

Speed x Speed x 0,5xweight

59 x 59 x 0,013 = 45,353 Joules

1 m = 3,28 ft

1 gramm = 16 grain

Jörg


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Im up for it. But,,,I have no idea how many joules my slingshot puts out with what ammo. Ill just show up with what I always use. If its not enough Ill beef it up till I make the cut. Sounds fun,.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> The Mongo shoot..."Mongo only pawn in game of life."


I disagree. This is the master discipline. Hitting with a strong slingshot is much harder, plus the slingshot must be well designed.
[/quote]
Disagree with WHAT? It was a JOKE! You guys take yourselves WAY too seriously!





[/quote]

I thought it was funny! Ya gotta love a good Basing Saddles reference!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

what sices of bands are needed to recive this power when butterfly shooting?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This one may be too difficult for most of us Jorg.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> what sices of bands are needed to recive this power when butterfly shooting?


I guess 6-4 cm 30 cm long .However he did say he could pull a bit more so he might he added a little bit mor.e


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

What makes this so interesting is that there are different ways to get to 45 Joules.

Butterfly shooting will get you 45 Joules with about 10 kg (22lbs) of a draw weight, very manageable for reasonably strong shooters. But you have to master the butterfly style.

Normal draw will require very heavy bands, 20 kg draw weight (44lbs) will do the job.

Fairly heavy ammo is called for.

And don't get confused, the target will be large, but of course the goal is to hit the target right in the middle...

Should be interesting!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

9 grams lead ball at 71 m/s is about 45 Joules i think,

i am in


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

joseph_curwen said:


> 9 grams lead ball at 71 m/s is about 45 Joules i think,
> 
> i am in


Sorry to disappoint you, but 18 grams at 71 m/s is 45 Joules... remember the formula is

mass(in kg) / 2 x speed(in m/s) x speed(in m/s)= Energy(in Joules)

You forgot to divide the mass through two!

Jörg


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

JoergS said:


> 9 grams lead ball at 71 m/s is about 45 Joules i think,
> 
> i am in


Sorry to disappoint you, but 18 grams at 71 m/s is 45 Joules... remember the formula is

mass(in kg) / 2 x speed(in m/s) x speed(in m/s)= Energy(in Joules)

You forgot to divide the mass through two!

Jörg
[/quote]

Ooooopsss


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
Your not going to have a very big target if you have to shoot over a chrony.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

True, I found that two feet target with at 10 meters is the limit (trial and error). If you don't hit that target, the chrony will not pick up the shot.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

45 Joule is enough to kill 2 men with one shot


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> 9 grams lead ball at 71 m/s is about 45 Joules i think,
> 
> i am in


Sorry to disappoint you, but 18 grams at 71 m/s is 45 Joules... remember the formula is

mass(in kg) / 2 x speed(in m/s) x speed(in m/s)= Energy(in Joules)

You forgot to divide the mass through two!

Jörg
[/quote]
I Joerg I think it's easier for people to understand if you display the formula in its correct syntax:








_Energy _= Joules
_Mass _= Kilograms
_Velocity _= Meters per Second 
For example, if my 9.525mm steel ball bearing (3.556g) is travelling at 80m/s it will have a Kinetic Energy of 11.38J = 0.003556 x 0.5 x 80[sup]2[/sup] 
To convert J to ft/lb simply multiply by 0.737571913261543 and divide for the opposite. 

I'm going to publish a compendium of calculators pertaining to slingshots soon anyway, so all of this will not be necessary.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Boffins ! I shoot round shiny things at stuff !


Each to his own.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Boffins ! I shoot round shiny things at stuff !


Each to his own.








[/quote]

sorry man I couldnt resist. you know was engaging in banter thought ? I wasnt insulting you in a bad way... yer you know it, its a bonding thing innit. ooo I bonded with you ! ok i'll stop now cos i just look sdoopid. i so need to get out more.
[/quote]
Nah it's cool mate, TBH they were only very rudimentary equations anyway - you wait 'till you get onto calculating ballistic coefficients!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

JoergS said:


> A .60 cal lead ball (26 gramms) would have to fly at 194 fps (59 m/s) for 45 Joules.
> 
> Formula:
> 
> ...


I LOVE preciseness!

Thanks Jorg!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> A .60 cal lead ball (26 gramms) would have to fly at 194 fps (59 m/s) for 45 Joules.
> 
> Formula:
> 
> ...


I LOVE preciseness!

Thanks Jorg!
[/quote]
Precision!


----------

